# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Регулярная продажа теплой базы людей, которым нужны деньги

## businesswww7

Выгружаем 40-60 тысяч номеров в неделю.
Кому отлично заходит база?
КЦ которые продают кредитные карты, кредиты и т.д.
Есть возможность теста.
С CRM Банка

Также существуют базы РФ,УКР под популярные тематики: сб, товарка, физ.лица
 
На гаранта форума согласны (Это не проблема)
Телеграмм @businesswww7
Канал https://t.me/bazanome

----------


## Asliddin

Продам базу данных физ лиц:

Казахстан 547 439 контактов (данные ФИО. дата рождения, полный адрес (населенный пункт, улица, дом, квартира, несколько номеров телефонов (домашний + мобильный)
Это клиенты Алма ТВ (интернет + ТВ провайдер)

Узбекистан 657 089 контактов (данные ФИО + адрес (не у всех полный) + мобильные номера телефонов

По всем вопросам обращаться в телеграм @databasekzuz

----------


## businesswww7

Обновление баз!

----------


## businesswww7

Актуально!

----------

datapartner007 (23.04.2022)

----------

